# DISH Tech Portal for ViP622



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

For you new ViP 622 owners (or anyone interested in one) DISH has very good information available on their Tech Portal. Great general information, specs, and trouble shooting.

The link is: http://tech.dishnetwork.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/content/tech/receiver/622.shtml


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Also linked from the "ViP-622 Basics" thread at the top of this forum.
(as Dish Network Tech Information)


----------



## TOAST (Feb 9, 2006)

Thank you James , it is verry helpfull.


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

Note: the inclusion of HD cables w/the 622 is incorrect. The tech portal info on the items included with the 622 should be corrected hopefully. Unfortunatly, most installers will not bring the required HD cables w/them


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

The way this is worded you can take it to mean the installer is intended to provide only one of these cables. That being which ever is required for the install job. And, that makes a lot of since for Dish. They should not have to foot the bill for cables that are not used. I would like the description to state that fact rather than imply the cables are shipped in the box.

I have an install scheduled for Saturday and I intend to show the list to the installer if he says he does not provide the cables. Let him work it out with Dish. I do have a backup cable if I have to produce it. I won't let that stop the install from being done. :lol:


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

This is a big deal. HDMI cables are running $100 for a 4 ft. length right now at Best Buy, Circuit City, and Comp USA. I know cheaper ones are available over the web, but I'm talking numbers for the instant gratification types among us......


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I'm not very gratified by paying $150-$200 for cables when I only need a $10 cable (including shipping) to get the job done.


----------



## arundc (Jan 14, 2006)

BobMurdoch said:


> This is a big deal. HDMI cables are running $100 for a 4 ft. length right now at Best Buy, Circuit City, and Comp USA. I know cheaper ones are available over the web, but I'm talking numbers for the instant gratification types among us......


I picked up a HDMI 6ft cable for $90 at BBuy the other day - not Monster but the quality is very good. I think the brand is called Advanced something...the salesman said there was no difference. Monster was almost 2X as much. Besides, I think you need to have eagle eyes to tell the difference between the two brands. They have the same warranty for anyone who cares.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Get them from here and return your high priced ones:

http://www.monoprice.com


----------



## arundc (Jan 14, 2006)

ChuckA said:


> Get them from here and return your high priced ones:
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com


Sounds too good to be true?  Any experience with purchases?

http://www.monoprice.com/products/subdepartment.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10231&style=


----------



## cpdretired (Aug 25, 2003)

I just priced a 6' HDMI to DVI cable. The total including priority mail shipping is $10.49. As "ARNDUC" asked has anyone had any experience with this business?


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

I have heard from other people they work fine. So far I have not been able to verify it myself. I ordered both an HDMI-HDMI and a Component set but they have not arrived yet. My 622 install is tomorrow so hopefully they will get here today. I have another cable to use if not.

They also sell cables on ebay for .99 but they charge more for shipping on ebay sells. I think ebay may still be a little cheaper. That's where I got mine.

I hope to be able to verify it for you in the next couple of days.


----------



## jakattak (Feb 14, 2005)

VDP07 said:


> Note: the inclusion of HD cables w/the 622 is incorrect. The tech portal info on the items included with the 622 should be corrected hopefully. Unfortunatly, most installers will not bring the required HD cables w/them


According to Dish, the installer is responsible for bringing the HD cables. If they don't, get Dish on the horn.


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

I purchased a 10' DVI to HDMI cable from monoprice last week that arrived the day of my install--2/21. They work great in the few days I've had them. No problem at all with monoprice as a seller. I bought a USB hub too--total price including shipping was $19.37.


----------



## arundc (Jan 14, 2006)

Charise said:


> I purchased a 10' DVI to HDMI cable from monoprice last week that arrived the day of my install--2/21. They work great in the few days I've had them. No problem at all with monoprice as a seller. I bought a USB hub too--total price including shipping was $19.37.


Good deal! ...but I am old school in some ways. If I don't see a contact mailing address on a website, I skip right away.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I get most of my cables on E-Bay. Stores are WAY overpriced with this stuff.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

> Good deal! ...but I am old school in some ways. If I don't see a contact mailing address on a website, I skip right away.


It's right there in their Company Info page:

Monoprice, Inc.
9447 London Way, Suite 104
Rancho Cucamonga, CA 91730
Telephone : (909)989-6887
Fax : (909)989-0078
Office Hours : Monday ~ Friday, 9:00 AM ~ 6:00PM Pacific Time

:dance01:


----------



## arundc (Jan 14, 2006)

ChuckA said:


> It's right there in their Company Info page:
> 
> ....
> 
> :dance01:


I stand corrected. I was looking at their Contact page. I'll give them a shot one of these days.

Thanks.


----------



## ITSec_Guy (Sep 23, 2007)

arundc said:


> I picked up a HDMI 6ft cable for $90 at BBuy the other day - not Monster but the quality is very good. I think the brand is called Advanced something...the salesman said there was no difference. Monster was almost 2X as much. Besides, I think you need to have eagle eyes to tell the difference between the two brands. They have the same warranty for anyone who cares.


Anyone who tells you that there isn't a difference doesn't care and wouldn't notice! I assure you that there is a difference, ESPECIALLY in cases over 6ft! The loss of sound and color is very visible in HD on a 61" TV. It's worth the money if you have it to throw away...


----------



## Marriner (Jan 23, 2006)

i have purchased many cables, speaker wire, etc. from monoprice including hdmi to dvi, hdmi to hdmi, digital audio and Y P Br component cables. The price is very low and the quality and workmanship of the cables is top notch. When i had my second 622 installed by the dish installer, i handed him my ten foot hdmi cable (Monoprice PID 2504) to make the connection. He said "nice cable, where did you get it?" I told him. when i told him the price ($5.24 + S&H), he almost passed out.

Monoprice sells top quality stuff at an unbeatable price with excellent service.

I can't see why anyone would pay $90 or more for an HDMI cable of average length.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

arundc said:


> I picked up a HDMI 6ft cable for $90 at BBuy the other day - not Monster but the quality is very good. I think the brand is called Advanced something...the salesman said there was no difference. Monster was almost 2X as much. Besides, I think you need to have eagle eyes to tell the difference between the two brands. They have the same warranty for anyone who cares.





ITSec_Guy said:


> Anyone who tells you that there isn't a difference doesn't care and wouldn't notice! I assure you that there is a difference, ESPECIALLY in cases over 6ft! The loss of sound and color is very visible in HD on a 61" TV. It's worth the money if you
> have it to throw away...


Well you can assure all you want. HDMI is digital so there is no loss. You either get the signal or you don't. If you are referring to component and you have a long run then a higher quality cable could make a difference but not HDMI. You either get the signal or not and if your run is to long to provide a clean communication path then you would start to lose bits not have lose in PQ quality.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

arundc said:


> Sounds too good to be true?  Any experience with purchases? ...


I use monoprice.com cables exclusively. They are of excellent quality and have saved me hundreds of dollars compared to Monster and some other brands.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Yep.. I also have gone with monoprice and have been happy with the results.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

ITSec_Guy said:


> Anyone who tells you that there isn't a difference doesn't care and wouldn't notice! I assure you that there is a difference, ESPECIALLY in cases over 6ft! The loss of sound and color is very visible in HD on a 61" TV. It's worth the money if you have it to throw away...


If you are talking about digital (HDMI) then you are absolutely wrong. If the 1's and 0's are all getting there than things such as color can not be affected.  I have three nine foot (or ten foot??) HDMI's connected to my 60" PRO-150FD plasma.


----------



## ClaudeR (Dec 7, 2003)

I have about 40 feet of DVI cable from monoprice connecting my 921. The digital bits don't care how much you spent for the cable. Monoprice cables are perfectly fine. Like Chris B. said, ebay is also a good source - that's where I first found monoprice about 3 years ago, and use them direct ever since.


----------



## zlensman (Jan 15, 2006)

I have purchased Acoustic Research cables from Best Buy for those times when I need them right away. These are much cheaper than Monster and still quality.

I have purchased component video cables from http://www.hdtvsupply.com where they test the impedance and frequency response of each cable to insure performance. 1080p component cables, for example, are tested to be flat out to 148.5 MHz. These are cheaper than store bought cables and it's hard to argue about quality with an oscilloscope.

Looking at monoprice, though, the prices are unbelievably low. I would think the components and labor would cost more than the total price of the finished cable. I will certainly keep them in mind for future purchases.

I see that they are selling HDMI 1.3, 1.3a, and 1.3b cables. If a person were buying today, would it be worth spending extra for 1.3 cables in the interest of future proofing? Will there be a 1.3c, or higher, standard coming along to make the others obsolete?


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

ITSec_Guy said:


> Anyone who tells you that there isn't a difference doesn't care and wouldn't notice! I assure you that there is a difference, ESPECIALLY in cases over 6ft!


Is this a post by one of those big box employees that sells the overpriced cables? It seems to me that they are the only people that say that sort of rublish. We engineers know better. Overpriced does NOT mean better.

As I sidenote, I know a guy who used to be a buyer for one of the big box stores and he told me that the markup on "one brand" (and we all know the brand that he is talking about) of HDMI and other cables was "over 300 percent" (and that was just the store's markup).


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

I have purchased ALL my cables from monoprice.com including HDMI, component video, Opitical and Coaxial. No problems; 0 and 1 is 1 and 0; potato, potatoe. tomato, tomatoe. Monoprice cables are of the Highest Quality Digital and audio. If you want to be stupid and pay for the Monster price then be stupid.


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

ITSec_Guy said:


> Anyone who tells you that there isn't a difference doesn't care and wouldn't notice! I assure you that there is a difference, ESPECIALLY in cases over 6ft! The loss of sound and color is very visible in HD on a 61" TV. It's worth the money if you have it to throw away...


!rolling


----------



## ggulch (Jul 25, 2007)

smackman said:


> I have purchased ALL my cables from monoprice.com including HDMI, component video, Opitical and Coaxial. No problems; 0 and 1 is 1 and 0; potato, potatoe. tomato, tomatoe. Monoprice cables are of the Highest Quality Digital and audio. If you want to be stupid and pay for the Monster price then be stupid.


You might add bluejeanscable.com to the cable source list. Located in Seattle, they have a lot of solid tech info on the site, too. Prices are a little higher than monoprice, but not much.

WalMart is also carrying some cables. The ones I've seen were Belkin. A 6 foot HDMI was around $30, more than monoprice or Blue Jeans, but probably less than places like Best Buy, etc. I was at a Sam's Club a couple of days ago and they had a pretty good selection of cables (Belden, IIRC) at decent prices, along with some really nice wall mounts for large flat screens. Historically they've occasionally had cable "kits" but not as a normally stocked item. Hopefully that's changing. There's an ever increasing mainstream market for all of this stuff these days.

FWIW,
Ron


----------



## mikehd (Sep 11, 2003)

gizmodo did bench testing of various hdmi cables on this topic: http://gizmodo.com//gadgets/hdmi-cable-battlemodo/

Worth a read. They didn't run into real world test issues with monoprice hdmi cables at 1080p until the 50ft length. The 35ft monoprice cable had issues in the lab tests at 35ft, but was fine in real world testing.


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

The most important factor for longer runs isn't cable quality, it's the HDMI transmitter chip on the 622 end and the receiver chip on the TV end, which you have no control over. Modern chips with builtin equalization can do an incredible job transmitting HDMI over just about anything, and for long distances, too. The Analog Devices AD9388 Rx chip will handle equalization over 100ft of cable.


----------

